# Cruise not working



## NISSAN ALTIMAN HELP (May 17, 2011)

Has anyone had a problem with your cruise not working on a 2009 Altima? I push the "on' button and it immediatley flashes "cruise set"...I have had it in the shop now 3 times in the within the last month. Car only has 13K miles on it.


----------

